# Intel GMA 4500 MHD GPU (and some other things)

## mhelvens

Hello fellow Gentooers,

I am considering buying a HP Compaq Presario CQ60-140 Notebook. But first I want to know for sure its hardware is supported by Gentoo. Most importantly, I think, the shared GPU it is equipped with. The Intel GMA 4500 MHD. I can't seem to find any information. Will I be able to run OpenGL screensavers (for example). Or Compiz Fusion?

Nor can I find anything about its WLAN card, which can also be a pain to get working if it's not supported.

Anyone know something that can help me?

Thanks!

----------

## szczerb

Intel is currently working hard to have good Xorg support but it might take time (or git packages ;]) to have this working. As far as I know Intel is the way to go with laptop GPU (as long as you don't consider games important) - they really seem involved in getting xorg work they're cards.

There is a topic about getting GEM working in the hardware (I think....) forum which can tell you more about this.

----------

## mhelvens

Are you saying that 'git packages' can make the intel-card work right now? I'm not sure what kind of packages you are talking about. Can you explain?

Thanks.

----------

## szczerb

GIT as in "that fresh baked code in packages that are available only in overlays or even only from the projects page".

You should find more info here (there is a nice quick-how-to post at the end):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700547-highlight-gem.html

----------

## loki_val

I have the desktop version of the GMA 4500. To get Gentoo to support this, I can confirm that you will need git packages (of the kernel too). That said, my experience is that the git packages are very stable right now. That could change any minute, of course.

----------

## mhelvens

Is there a Portage overlay for this? Or do I have to install things manually? An overlay I could manage. But I'm not sure how to get Portage to cooperate with manually installed software, and I'm not sure I have enough free time to try.

I may have to search for another laptop instead. Laptops with an nvidia card are more expensive, though...

----------

## szczerb

I'm using the GM965 and just waiting  :Smile:  Intel will have good support in the next few months. And intels drivers are just open source drivers for the standard xorg, while (as far as I know) both nvidia's and ati'a drivers change quite a lot of xorg. I don't like the idea of that  :Smile: 

In the time being I'm on the stable amd64 with ~amd64 xorg, mesa, intel driver (this means no support for ttm or gem) and movies work just fine, SDL games as well. Some 3d games also (at least ultimate stunts does....).

----------

## loki_val

The x11 overlay has git ebuilds for x11 packages. But you'll need this kernel also: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/anholt/drm-intel.git;a=summary

----------

## mhelvens

Hm. Thanks. Both your answers have been very helpful. One last thing. If I choose to wait for the official drivers, and use the 'intel driver' in the mean time, will I still be able to connect a second screen to the VGA and use an extended desktop of 1366x768 + 1024x768 = 2390x768? I need it for giving presentations.

Also, what IS ttm and gem, anyway?  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------

## szczerb

I'm using xrandr to change screen configurations on-the-fly (without logging off X or restarting Xorg) flawlessly. The intel driver is the official one. It's just that for full acceleration a newer version will be needed  :Smile: 

TTM and GEM are memory managers for video acceleration. Support for such a manager must be available in the kernel, mesa and the video driver for acceleration to work right. Intel was working on them TTM manager but a few months back decided that it has serious design issues and has to be replaced. Work on it stopped since it would be a waste of resources. Right now GEM is on the way, but it's available in the 2.6.28 kernels (which are still RC), and GIT versions of mesa and the intel driver.

----------

## mhelvens

I can live with that.  :Smile:  I'm not really into games anyway. And I do still have my pc. I'll use the notebook for presentations, programming and desktop stuff.

Thanks again for your help. I believe I know enough.

----------

## szczerb

That's exactly what I use mine for - choosing nvidia for that would be a bit overkill I guess ;]

----------

